# Knitted dish cloths!



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

http://dishandwashclothmania.com/knit-cloths/ :thumbup: :thumbup: Oooodddlllesss of them! :mrgreen: :shock:


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Knit Butterfly washcloth:
http://purplekittyyarns.com/print/1918


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for the site. I will have to try these. They are so pretty.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

I will add to the list as I find them! Or if anyone else has any to add, feel free! Knit only on this one 
http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/
Put dishcloth in the search you get about 400 last I checked


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow, Hippie Chick, you really found the motherlode of dish/wash cloth patterns!!! Thank you for posting the link to the site.  :thumbup:


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

thanks for posting this link. I knit washcloths for gifts. They are appreciated when they are personalized.


----------



## joannelee (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks, I have made several from this site, they are nice patterns and easy to read.


----------



## duarteshelia (Jun 24, 2011)

Hippie Chick said:


> http://dishandwashclothmania.com/knit-cloths/ :thumbup: :thumbup: Oooodddlllesss of them! :mrgreen: :shock:


Thanks i book marked this nice site.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Great site. Thx. Found a shamrock to knit for my sister's BD on 3/17 if I can get around to it.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

My pleasure kids! I love to spread the cheer


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Hippie Chick said:


> http://dishandwashclothmania.com/knit-cloths/ :thumbup: :thumbup: Oooodddlllesss of them! :mrgreen: :shock:


Thank you so much for posting this link. I have printed out many that I want to do! :-D


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

So to recap:
http://dishandwashclothmania.com/knit-cloths/
http://purplekittyyarns.com/print/1918
http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/

I have several Kitty designs through this post as well, if you want them 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-43730-1.html :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Great sites. Thank you.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks Liz!
Here is a great link to just stitches for you great knitters to adapt to cloths:
http://purplekittyyarns.com/pattern-squares



budasha said:


> Great sites. Thank you.


----------



## EllenD (Nov 29, 2011)

Those are some great links! Thanks so much for sharing them.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

You are welcome Ellen 


EllenD said:


> Those are some great links! Thanks so much for sharing them.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

This is my favorite:

http://www.knittingknonsense.com/DW_cloth.html


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

oooohhh, thanks so much for adding this. Somehow I have never seen	The "Infamous" Darrell Waltrip Cloth. Cant wait to browse it 


wilbo said:


> This is my favorite:
> 
> http://www.knittingknonsense.com/DW_cloth.html


----------



## Happy in retirement (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for this site. It is the best.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Which link do you like the best Happy?


Happy in retirement said:


> Thank you so much for this site. It is the best.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

http://www.purlbee.com/wedding-washcloths/ :mrgreen:


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Very nice!...they are great!


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

So far:
http://dishandwashclothmania.com/knit-cloths/
http://purplekittyyarns.com/print/1918
http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-43730-1.html
http://purplekittyyarns.com/pattern-squares
http://www.knittingknonsense.com/DW_cloth.html
http://www.purlbee.com/wedding-washcloths/

AND NOW:
http://allcrafts.net/crochet/dishcloths.htm
http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/home/free-knitting-patterns-for-beginners6.htm
http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/round.html
http://knitfreedom.com/knitting-basics/dishcloth-and-crocheted-border

That aught to keep everyone busy for a while


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

A heart shaped one here;
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-54953-1.html


Hippie Chick said:


> So far:
> http://dishandwashclothmania.com/knit-cloths/
> http://purplekittyyarns.com/print/1918
> http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/
> ...


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Awareness cloth I posted as while back is here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-43349-1.html


Hippie Chick said:


> A heart shaped one here;
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-54953-1.html
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## duarteshelia (Jun 24, 2011)

thanks


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Great site! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks duarteshelia! And next question is "Which One??" debch?? I posted about a dozen links!! You may want to stroll back through and see what you missed


----------



## Happy in retirement (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm not sure which site I like the best, they are all great and such a variety. I'm sure I can find alot of people who need them.


----------



## duarteshelia (Jun 24, 2011)

I meant all of them I found and bookmarked lots of nice cloths.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Cool! Here is my favorite so far...


duarteshelia said:


> I meant all of them I found and bookmarked lots of nice cloths.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

I found another kitty! http://dishclothcorner.blogspot.com/2008/06/fat-cat-dishcloth.html


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

And the Bunny for easter 
http://dishclothcorner.blogspot.com/2006/05/bunny-dishcloth.html :XD:


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Found a nice one today! She also has the ribbon one in case you missed it!
FIND THE CURE Cloth
http://www.knitwitsalley.com/FindTheCureCloth.htm :thumbup:


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh My!! Ever want to try the feather and fan stitch?? well I have and now we can do a small version to see how it is done! This Beauty comes from Linda Smith @ Ravelry:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/feather--fan-dishcloth
I am so in love with this one. Add some beads, Make 2, and what a lovely bag you will have!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

So to recap:
http://purplekittyyarns.com/print/1918
http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/
Put dishcloth in the search you get about 400 last I checked 
http://purplekittyyarns.com/pattern-squares
I have several Kitty designs through this post as well, if you want them 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-43730-1.html 
http://www.knittingknonsense.com/DW_cloth.html
http://www.purlbee.com/wedding-washcloths/
http://allcrafts.net/crochet/dishcloths.htm
http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/home/free-knitting-patterns-for-beginners6.htm
http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/round.html
http://knitfreedom.com/knitting-basics/dishcloth-and-crocheted-border
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-54953-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-43349-1.html
http://dishclothcorner.blogspot.com/2008/06/fat-cat-dishcloth.html
http://dishclothcorner.blogspot.com/2006/05/bunny-dishcloth.html
http://www.knitwitsalley.com/FindTheCureCloth.htm
Oh My!! Ever want to try the feather and fan stitch?? well I have and now we can do a small version to see how it is done! This Beauty comes from Linda Smith @ Ravelry:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/feather--fan-dishcloth
I am so in love with this one. Add some beads, Make 2, and what a lovely bag you will have!! 
And now:
http://dishandwashclothmania.com/knit-cloths/
Are we done with all these yet????? Roflol


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

And now:
http://knittingonthenet.com/cloths.htm


Hippie Chick said:


> So to recap:
> http://purplekittyyarns.com/print/1918
> http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/
> Put dishcloth in the search you get about 400 last I checked
> ...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

http://knittingheavenonearth.blogspot.com/2007/02/british-isles-cloth.html :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Paw print here
http://frogiezplace.blogspot.com/2007/11/paw-dishcloth-pattern.html


Hippie Chick said:


> And now:
> http://knittingonthenet.com/cloths.htm
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

http://littlehouseinthesuburbs.com/2008/10/knitted-dishcloth-pattern-1-blackberries.html


----------



## duarteshelia (Jun 24, 2011)

Another home run you just continue hitting them out of the ball park thanks.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I am on a yahoo group Knit-A-Long for Dishcloths. This was one of our KAL projects for this month, just got lucky it was also posted on an open forum to share it. 


duarteshelia said:


> Another home run you just continue hitting them out of the ball park thanks.


 :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

He He He, More 
http://www.knittingknonsense.com/animals.html


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

How about a Sheep cloth today?
http://www.knittingknonsense.com/bobbles_sheep.html :thumbup:


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness I've already done 4 cloths from this site. Love it. Thank you.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Happy to share! I am actually working on a Kitty one as we speak!


grandmere101 said:


> Oh my goodness I've already done 4 cloths from this site. Love it. Thank you.


 :mrgreen:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Hugs And Kisses Cloth
Simple pattern and a good introduction to cables.
http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/clothhugskisses.htm :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=5525&lang=us :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Everything from animals to countries and states and alphabets and..... just go look!!! 
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/rhonda-white?page=1 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Skull and crossbones:
http://www.knittingknonsense.com/skullcrossbones.html


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Great little site with about 80 Dishcloths!!! 
http://sonias-knits.blogspot.com/ :XD:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I finished one yesterday  :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Great kittle site found. She has asked we not post her photos, so you just have to go look for yourself. This is the free section and she has many for sale as well.
http://roxeesknittingfun.blogspot.com/search/label/Free%20patterns


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Zodiac Dishcloths http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-63162-1.html


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

http://knittykittykat.blogspot.com/2008/03/easter-basket-dishcloth.html

Easter basket


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice Lori!


LoriRuth said:


> http://knittykittykat.blogspot.com/2008/03/easter-basket-dishcloth.html
> 
> Easter basket


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I will check these out tomorrow as it its hard to see on the nook
Thank you


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

http://www.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/patternFinder.fcgi?search=Search&store=%2Fstores%2Feyarn&resultPageTemplate=ResultPage.html&resultItemTemplate=ResultItem.txt&noResultPageTemplate=NoResultPage.html&case=no&primaryServer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.lionbrand.com&minPrice=0&noBoolean=1&searchText=dishcloth&Go.x=0&Go.y=0&sT=1


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

hennalady said:


> http://www.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/patternFinder.fcgi?search=Search&store=%2Fstores%2Feyarn&resultPageTemplate=ResultPage.html&resultItemTemplate=ResultItem.txt&noResultPageTemplate=NoResultPage.html&case=no&primaryServer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.lionbrand.com&minPrice=0&noBoolean=1&searchText=dishcloth&Go.x=0&Go.y=0&sT=1


You have no idea what a monster you created with all these sites. :roll: I have either added them to evernote, favourites or printed them out. If I live to be 100, I'll never make all these but it'll be fun trying. Puleeease don't send me anymore. :lol: :lol:


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I have started a word doc list of the ones I want to do next....


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

~:O)


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Linoleum Dishcloth

http://www.masondixonknitting.com/archives/2009_08.html#002711


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Sunflower dishcloth

http://www.masondixonknitting.com/archives/2008_08.html#002449


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Cool!!!


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I thought so too....to many to knit much less try a crochet one!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

LoriRuth said:


> I thought so too....to many to knit much less try a crochet one!


 :thumbup: 
BUT I crochet better and faster than knit......


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

But I crochet before I knitted...only about 2 or maybe 3 months now...you would think I would want to try to crochet one..


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

LoriRuth said:


> But I crochet before I knitted...only about 2 or maybe 3 months now...you would think I would want to try to crochet one..


You will, dont worry!!!


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I found a couple that are just lovely, so I am sure you are right


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

crochet one but still a dishcloth

http://www.bernat.com/data/pattern/pdf/Bernat_HandicrafterCotton710_cr_dishcloth.en_US.pdf


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

WOW! As others have said, you have created a 'dishcloth monster in all of us. I have printed out several and saved many more. Thank you so much for taking the time to research all these dishcloth sites. I LOVE making these. 
Thanks again!
Dory


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Muahahaahahahaha! I have a posting on crochet ones and a posting on Zodiac ones, and..... Enjoy the madness Dory, and welcome. Stay tuned for more to come 


Dory said:


> WOW! As others have said, you have created a 'dishcloth monster in all of us. I have printed out several and saved many more. Thank you so much for taking the time to research all these dishcloth sites. I LOVE making these.
> Thanks again!
> Dory


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Very cool LoriRuth, It reminds me of the one with a plastic scrubbie in the center 


LoriRuth said:


> crochet one but still a dishcloth
> 
> http://www.bernat.com/data/pattern/pdf/Bernat_HandicrafterCotton710_cr_dishcloth.en_US.pdf


 :thumbup:


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I thought so too


----------



## Blackie 3 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hippie Click,
Would you post the sight that you found "Kitty Love" on.I thought I had every dishcloth pattern.Smile.Thank you.

"The Dishcloth Addict"

[email protected]


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Hippie Chick said:


> Thanks Liz!
> Here is a great link to just stitches for you great knitters to adapt to cloths:
> http://purplekittyyarns.com/pattern-squares
> 
> ...


WOW, do you think this site will ever go away and we should save this in our computer?


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Blackie 3 said:


> Hippie Click,
> Would you post the sight that you found "Kitty Love" on.I thought I had every dishcloth pattern.Smile.Thank you.
> 
> "The Dishcloth Addict"
> ...


That is on Ravelry currently , last I heard  Have fun :thumbup:  That is actually my favorite one in the bunch.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I may get them in the computer little by little...the crochet ones have some really neat patterns too


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

LoriRuth said:


> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Liz!
> ...


Scary thought. KP has been around a couple of years I think, but what a loss if something so terrible were to happen!! :shock:  :!: A lot of the links I post do have newsletters avail, or you could save a doc with all the links in your comp for sanity sake if you dont want to bog down your system with a bazillion bookmarks I suppose...


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I want the actually stitch directions...I need to start thinking sorting out 2 external hard drives and maybe thing about buying a larger one so when this laptop goes I still have things...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

LoriRuth said:


> I may get them in the computer little by little...the crochet ones have some really neat patterns too


That is very true LoriRuth. Also, in my bookmarks we have add your own stitch a day as a topic and you may enjoy it as well. Feel free to contribute any stitch directions you can without betraying any copyright rules of course. You can find it here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-58904-1.html
or just browse my bookmarks if you want. They are public for this reason. Have a good day


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

How do you know if you are betraying a copyright rules when posting a stitch instruction?


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

If the site says do not share, then do not. Always include a link to the site you find it at, and 3rd, Stitches are not actually owned, but the photos can be or the right to not share how they wrote it might be. Check the site for info is always the first rule of thumb...


LoriRuth said:


> How do you know if you are betraying a copyright rules when posting a stitch instruction?


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

so you stitch up your own swatch....that is one way around the picture dilemma.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Absolutely!!


LoriRuth said:


> so you stitch up your own swatch....that is one way around the picture dilemma.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

A Really Reversible Dishcloth
http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/A_Really_Reversible_Dishcloth__D55496220.html


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/FREE_Knitting_Patterns__L300218.html?startRow=25


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

thank you


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

LoriRuth said:


> thank you


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I am loving this one and am going to attempt it for a washcloth for my sample! Brave for me, I know!! ~LOL~
Found at http://cache.lionbrand.com/faq/519.html?language=
Stitchfinder: Knit Lace: Simple Chevron

(multiple of 10 sts plus 1) 
Row 1 (RS) K1, *k4, yo, ssk, k4; rep from * to end.

Row 2 and all WS rows Purl.

Row 3 K1, *k2, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, ssk, k3; rep from * to end.

Row 5 K1, *k1, k2tog, yo, k3, yo, ssk, k2; rep from * to end.

Row 7 K1, *k2tog, yo, k5, yo, ssk, k1; rep from * to end.

Row 9 K2tog, *yo, k7, yo, SK2P; rep from *, end last rep ssk (instead of SK2P).

Row 10 Purl.

Rep rows 110. :thumbup: :shock: :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

A whole page of Halloween Designs 
http://www.knitwits-heaven.com/Halloween%20washcloths.htm


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Its definitely Fall now 
Free Spooky Spider:
http://onecraftymama-2011.blogspot.com/2011/09/spooky-spider-dishcloth.html
And Autumn Leaf
http://onecraftymama-2011.blogspot.com/2011/09/autumn-leaf-dishcloth.html
And witches shoe
http://onecraftymama-2011.blogspot.com/2011/09/autumn-leaf-dishcloth.html


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

And Winter is aproaching too, so...
http://onecraftymama-2011.blogspot.com/2011_12_01_archive.html
And a nice assortment here:
http://www.knitsbyrachel.com/page12.html


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

oops...you have 2 autumn leaves...I would love to see the shoe.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

found the shoe

http://onecraftymama-2011.blogspot.com/2011_10_01_archive.html


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Pretty Girly one too  For LoriRuth 
http://www.knitwits-heaven.com/diamond_drop_lace_washcloth.htm


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

OOPS!    Thanks   


LoriRuth said:


> found the shoe
> 
> http://onecraftymama-2011.blogspot.com/2011_10_01_archive.html


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes the diamond lace is very pretty....I need to go and get the corrections for the crochet one you sent...I saw it on the phone but didn't really open it up...I am on email now working my way down to it.

Did you get the KAL from the dishcloth group..it reminds me of the chevron!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Got it, havent looked. Bust crocheting and working today.


LoriRuth said:


> Yes the diamond lace is very pretty....I need to go and get the corrections for the crochet one you sent...I saw it on the phone but didn't really open it up...I am on email now working my way down to it.
> 
> Did you get the KAL from the dishcloth group..it reminds me of the chevron!


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Well I hope your bust crochet is doing fine! Will need to see it when your done...LOL

No rush on anything...there is always another day.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL Obviously I cant type today. LOL


LoriRuth said:


> Well I hope your bust crochet is doing fine! Will need to see it when your done...LOL
> 
> No rush on anything...there is always another day.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Makes for a fun day! getting off for a while be back on just before as I fall asleep!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

http://maggiesrags.com/freedishcloth.htm


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/clothcircularlace.htm


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/clothtowel2.htm


----------



## Blackie 3 (Oct 16, 2011)

Dear Hennalady Thank you for posting the site for the dishcloth named "Chinese Waves".I have many dishcloth patterns but this one looks like it will be very sturdy.Thank you.

Forever knitting
Blackie-3


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Blackie 3 said:


> Dear Hennalady Thank you for posting the site for the dishcloth named "Chinese Waves".I have many dishcloth patterns but this one looks like it will be very sturdy.Thank you.
> 
> Forever knitting
> Blackie-3


My pleasure Blackie 3! It is pretty strong looking. I was thinking how nice it would be in the shower too


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

You hit the mother load!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Are you stalking me??? ~LOL~


LadyBecket said:


> You hit the mother load!! Thank you so much!!


 :XD: :mrgreen: :roll:


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you for the new additions!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Sure!!! Did you find yours???


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

which one are you talking about?


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, the circular lace cloth of course! It is to challenge your talents miss new to knitting 


LoriRuth said:


> which one are you talking about?


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

hennalady said:


> Hugs And Kisses Cloth
> Simple pattern and a good introduction to cables.
> http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/clothhugskisses.htm :thumbup:


I need to do this one!... Note to go look at the circular one


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

hennalady said:


> http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/clothcircularlace.htm


this ought to be interesting. I have never done a round one.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

This is a hat pattern link on raverly site but it will be a beautiful Halloween dishcloth done flat

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/witch-cats-hat


----------



## susan2332 (Mar 18, 2012)

Many Thanks Hippy Chick, some great, easy to read knit patterns!!! Rock on! Happy Crafting!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

susan2332 said:


> Many Thanks Hippy Chick, some great, easy to read knit patterns!!! Rock on! Happy Crafting!


Thanks Susan! I am also called by other names on here such as HennaLadyKim and Hennalady or Pattern Ninja to a few  Check out my bookmarks and see lots more great easy patterns listed in bot knit and crochet


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Isn't this a great site. Have not seen the second butterfly site. That's great! Thank you.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

How are all of you doing on your new found patterns? Any new ones to throw in?? ~AKA: Hippie Chick


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Haven't been around much...went to NJ for the Hoidays. Now I am having a hard time getting back into a pattern.
You?


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

LoriRuth said:


> Haven't been around much...went to NJ for the Hoidays. Now I am having a hard time getting back into a pattern.
> You?


I havent been around much but got 2 great books to keep me inspired and stitching. You will get back into the swing of things, have faith ~


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I am sure I will, I have gift cards for books just don't know what to get!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

LoriRuth said:


> I am sure I will, I have gift cards for books just don't know what to get!


Jacki and I got "400 knitting stitches" and I got "The knitters Bible" (All charts) and they are both great! She also got a different one but I cant remember the name of it.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Good ideas...will check them out. I have barnes and noble gift cards and amazon


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

LoriRuth said:


> Good ideas...will check them out. I have barnes and noble gift cards and amazon


just know that the Knitting Stitch Bible is all charts and not exactly for beginners. (It will be a while before I will be able to use it without writing out the patterns, that is for sure! :shock: ) You may want to ask Jacki what the other one she got is and get her view on it as well. Good luck and keep us posted on what you get. I always enjoy a good book review! :thumbup:


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Ok.....Jacki, what book did you get and what do you think of it?


----------

